# MySQL-Datenbanken importieren



## Parantatatam (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich musste gerade mein XAMPP neuaufsetzen und habe natürlich meine Datenbanken vorher gesichert, heißt, ich habe die entsprechenden Ordner gesichert. Nun läuft wieder alles und ich habe die Ordner wieder in das entsprechende Verzeichnis kopiert. Er erkennt die Datenbanken auch, aber es fehlen die Tabellen und entsprechende Datensätze. Wenn ich die Datenbanken löschen will, dann sagt er mir, dass die Datenbanken nicht existieren. Er scheint also nur die Ordner zu erkennen, aber nicht die Dateien, die sich darin befinden. Muss ich noch irgendwo die Tabellen und Datenbanken einschreiben oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die Datenbanken zu importieren?

Zu meiner Software: ich verwende Mac OS X 10.5, XAMPP 1.7.2a und MySQL 5.1


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Januar 2010)

Moin,

Ich befürchte, ich hab schlechte Nachricht 

Es gibt da eine DB, die du auf diesem Wege sicher nicht gesichert hast(es gibt kein Verzeichnis dafür).
Sie nennt sich *information_schema*.
Dort lagert MySQL die META-Daten für die anderen Datenbanken/Tabellen.
Bei der Neuinstallation wurde diese DB neu erstellt, die META-Daten für die alten Tabellen sind somit futsch, und da diese DB nicht schreibbar ist, hast du keine Möglichkeit, da etwas zu Restaurieren.

Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich soetwas in einer früheren MySQL-Version mal erfolgreich gemacht habe(einfach das data-Verzeichnis gesichert und wiederhergestellt) ...heutztage geht soetwas nicht mehr(wobei ich mich auch eines Besseren belehren lasse).

Auch wenn es dir momentan nicht weiterhilft...beim nächsten mal die Daten über die dafür vorgesehenen Export-Wege sichern.

Ich hoffe, der Verlust bewegt sich in erträglichem Rahmen :-(


----------



## Parantatatam (9. Januar 2010)

Das Problem war, dass ich meinen Apachen und MySQL nicht mehr starten konnte. Somit gab es für mich keinen anderen Weg. Aber ich denke schon, dass ich es überleben werde, auch wenn es nicht schön ist.


----------



## bofh1337 (10. Januar 2010)

http://www.mysqldumper.de .....und alle Sorgen wäre vergessen 

Oder eine Mysql-Hardcopy (Linux)


----------

